# Has Anyone Seen This Washburn Dime Guitar? (Pics)



## BlackMetalSins (May 13, 2008)

I own a Washburn Dime 332 guitar (I was told they are limited when I bought it, not sure if that is true). I dislike Washburn, I've never played a Washburn that I liked, they feel cheap in my opinion. But this Dime guitar plays amazing, and sounds brutal and heavy. This is the only Washburn that I have ever liked, and felt comfortable in my hands. I use to be a huge Dimebag Darrell fan before I heard of Jeff Loomis, Chris Broderick, Steve Vai etc etc (I still love Dimebag though). This guitar has been through HELL, I have ripped out the jack input, I have dropped it out of the back of trucks and stages, I have broke the bridge, the straplocks have ripped out, and every edge of the guitar has had the paint chipped off, and a lot more. I recently sanded the neck down a bit (I do that to all my guitars) and put a Dimebucker in (Amazing pickup in my opinion, I just wish I had a Bill Lawrence XL500). I want to get the neck pickup that Dime used, but I can't find out which pickup he used in the neck. I heard he used the Seymour Duncan SH-1, but never had it confirmed. Does anyone know which pickup he used in the neck position? 

Here's some pictures of the guitar


----------



## Edroz (May 13, 2008)

i'm not a fan of the ML body shape, or the whole "DIME" thing (no disrespect toward dime btw )

but, that finish is really badass . and no, i've never seen that finish before.


----------



## Groff (May 13, 2008)

Not sure what pickup he used... But that washburn looks a whole hell of a lot better than my Dean ML. The washburns were a tad pointier. And Washburn Stealth > Dean Razorback.

The only thing I know about his pickups is that he put the bridge in backwards:



> Dimebag used his pickups differently, he used the magnets where the low-E string was on the Major-E string because he wanted the sound not to be so shrill.



EDIT: I just found this: Dean Dimebag Darrell DimeTime Pickup Apparently it's a copy of an old stock Dean neck pup.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i'm not a fan of the ML body shape, or the whole "DIME" thing (no disrespect toward dime btw )
> 
> but, that finish is really badass . and no, i've never seen that finish before.



Thanks. I don't care for the ML shapes either, their neck heavy and awkward to stand up and play. But when I played this guitar it was crunchy and felt solid in my hands, and the finish is what made me want it so bad. I got it for $400 new, and I've had it for 3 years and it has went through hell and still plays amazing.


----------



## Edroz (May 13, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I heard he used the Seymour Duncan SH-1, but never had it confirmed. Does anyone know which pickup he used in the neck position?



SD SH-1 '59 is what i always thought he used in the neck .


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2008)

Just so you know, you can get a Bill Lawrence L-500XL from a seller named banjomikez on eBay. It smokes the Dimebucker too.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 13, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Not sure what pickup he used... But that washburn looks a whole hell of a lot better than my Dean ML. The washburns were a tad pointier. And Washburn Stealth > Dean Razorback.
> 
> The only thing I know about his pickups is that he put the bridge in backwards:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. In the Dean Dime From Hell remake guitar, they had the Bill Lawrence in the bridge, and a Dean Zebra pickup in the neck. Perhaps he just kept the stock neck pickup in. I want to set this guitar up exactly like he had his. But I'll switch the bridge pickup around and see if that makes a difference in the tone. The pickup already sounds tight and crunchy, I can't imagine it sounding any better.


----------



## Sebastian (May 13, 2008)

Yes he used a Duncan 59 in neck...

Man .. you hava an awesome guitar... Great finish !!!!! I would really like to have one like that  

I have a Washburn WE32 ( Post Dimebag model.. its just like the 332 just without the "Dimebag Darrell Signature..." ) It was rather cheap.. but kicks ass !!!
Neck is great !













EDIT: in his "original" Dean from Hell he had a dean zebra neck pickup.. but only there..
In the FBD he had a 59.. in all Washburns he had 59.. so get a 59...


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 13, 2008)

Edroz said:


> SD SH-1 '59 is what i always thought he used in the neck .



Yeah I thought so too. I am just seeing if anyone knew for sure so I don't waste my money on a pickup he didn't actually use.



TemjinStrife said:


> Just so you know, you can get a Bill Lawrence L-500XL from a seller named banjomikez on eBay. It smokes the Dimebucker too.



Thanks. I saw those on Ebay, but there not the original Bill Lawrence's according to my friend who owns the original Bill Lawrence and the remake that banjomikez sells.



Sebastian said:


> Yes he used a Duncan 59 in neck...
> 
> Man .. you hava an awesome guitar... Great finish !!!!! I would really like to have one like that
> 
> ...



Thanks. I love the finish too, I've only seen 2 so far. They have one with a Floyd but I can't stand dealing with a Floyd, I always block them with screws. It seems he did use the 59'. I guess I'm going with the 59'.


----------



## Sebastian (May 13, 2008)

Too bad you dont like the floyd...

My friend has a floyded guitar ( a jackson )

and i love to do Dime squeals on it  BAD ASS


EDIT: does you guitar have a heavy neck dive while standing ?
I changed the " strap lock" position ( the one closer to the neck) i put it on the backplate and it feels great


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 13, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> Too bad you dont like the floyd...
> 
> My friend has a floyded guitar ( a jackson )
> 
> and i love to do Dime squeals on it  BAD ASS



I have a Jackson Dinky with a Floyd in, and I loved it for some time. Doing all the Dime squeals, and flutter effects where fun. But restringing and tuning the damned thing is ridiculous and not worth it. And you can't change tunings whenever, like you can with a Fixed Bridge. So I try and stay away from Floyd Rose equipped guitars. They also don't feel as solid as Fixed Bridge guitars do, I feel like if I can dig harder with a Fixed Bridge than with a Floating Tremelo. Just my opinion though.


----------



## B Lopez (May 13, 2008)

That's awesome, dude.

Something about lightning on a guitar is just badassed.


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2008)

Although i've never liked that body shape and would never own one, I always thought he had some nice ones. I've never seen that one before, pretty cool.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 13, 2008)

Cool guitar. I don't like the whole overrated DIME thing myself (no offense to Dime personally). But Washburn actually makes some good stuff, but you do have to dig around a bit to get it. My bass is a washburn and I tried a Washburn 7 once that I liked a lot. I wouldn't buy anything of theirs that I hadn't tried out first hand though. I do that with all companies/brands though, "No try, no buy."


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 14, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1037596 said:


> Cool guitar. I don't like the whole overrated DIME thing myself (no offense to Dime personally). But Washburn actually makes some good stuff, but you do have to dig around a bit to get it. My bass is a washburn and I tried a Washburn 7 once that I liked a lot. I wouldn't buy anything of theirs that I hadn't tried out first hand though. I do that with all companies/brands though, "No try, no buy."



Yeah, ever since Dime's death, people (Mostly Dean) have been using his name for sales, they make a shit guitar and put Dime's name on it, and people will buy it. I'm getting ashamed to say that Dimebag was the one who made me pick up a guitar, because of all the Dime stuff on the market. It's a shame they are using his death as a gain like this.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 14, 2008)

I think my teacher had something similar, but neckthru.. I thought it was Washburn tho, not dean, and lit bolt finish. But it played MUCH MUCH better than any dean ML, washburn >> Dean

ML still is ugly tho imo =]


----------



## neon_black88 (May 14, 2008)

Damn you Dean for making this Dimebag thing so massively huge, I love the look of the non-Dime ML with the sunburst finish. It's sexy as shit but now I refuse to play one because I don't want people asking me about Dimebag every 5 seconds, that and every kid in the world has one now. 

Nice guitar, I don't know why your trying to make it so dime like, when its missing a massive vital ingrediant allready, and thats the floyd!


----------



## yellowv (May 14, 2008)

You need to get the Bill and Becky XL500. That is the actual pickup made by the man himself. Bill Lawrence USA is not owned by Bill Lawrence anymore they just use his design.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 14, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Damn you Dean for making this Dimebag thing so massively huge, I love the look of the non-Dime ML with the sunburst finish. It's sexy as shit but now I refuse to play one because I don't want people asking me about Dimebag every 5 seconds, that and every kid in the world has one now.
> 
> Nice guitar, I don't know why your trying to make it so dime like, when its missing a massive vital ingrediant allready, and thats the floyd!



I don't need a Floyd to get his tone though.


----------



## Stitch (May 14, 2008)

Going on the responses in this thread I'm wondering if the DimeBolt wasn't available in the states or if they jsut weren't widely available? It's in the 2001 catalogue.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 15, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I don't need a Floyd to get his tone though.



Thats arguable!

But its cool I understand what your saying. I've always actually found his tone really unique and hard to copy, I have a theory that the tuning quarter of a step down thing might have a little to do with it not many other people do that.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 15, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Thats arguable!
> 
> But its cool I understand what your saying. I've always actually found his tone really unique and hard to copy, I have a theory that the tuning quarter of a step down thing might have a little to do with it not many other people do that.



Yeah, tunning a Quarter step down doesn't sound like it will do much, but I think it makes a huge difference in tone and feel in my opinion. And his Bill Lawrence XL500, DR Strings, string gauge, and his Randall heads gave him a real edgy in your face tone. I think I get a fairly close Dime tone when I play through my rig when it's EQ'd right for this guitar. Another problem I have with trem's is when I play, I dig hard with the pick and I hit the bridge with my palm when I palm mute, and with a Floyd, you can tell every time I hit the bridge cause it causes the Floyd to pull back and raise the pitch. I feel like I can dig harder with a non trem bridge, and it feels more natural to me. And it's sucha pain to take care of, Re-string, Tune, etc etc. And I never use the tremelo, so I try and stay away from Trem's. Maybe when I get better technique with my picking hand, they wont bother me, but until then I stay away from them. Well that was a mouth full...


----------



## shupe13 (May 15, 2008)

Bill Lawerance has a shop in Corona, CA. You can contact him through his web site.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 15, 2008)

whats with you guys getting dimebag sigs with out floyd?  i used to own a dimeslime 333, it was a pretty bad ass guitar


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 15, 2008)

shupe13 said:


> Bill Lawerance has a shop in Corona, CA. You can contact him through his web site.



Thanks. Do you have a link to his website by any chance?


----------



## yellowv (May 15, 2008)

Bill Lawrence: Musician, Designer, Craftsman


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 15, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> whats with you guys getting dimebag sigs with out floyd?  i used to own a dimeslime 333, it was a pretty bad ass guitar



It was hanging on Sam Ash's show room floor, the finish was screaming for me, and I was impatient to wait for the Floyd one to get in stock. Thats my excuse. Now that I think on it, I wish I had this guitar with a Floyd, only cause it's a Dime. Damn my impatient self.



yellowv said:


> Bill Lawrence: Musician, Designer, Craftsman



Thanks.


----------



## Concerto412 (May 16, 2008)

the DimeTime looks like its just Deans attempt at a dimarzio SuperDistortion judging by the specs. pretty sure most older Deans were stocked with a pair of supers. And im pretty sure some of Dime's older deans had the neck bucker left stock.
http://www.deanguitars.com/dime/deanfromhell/images/BodyFromHell_jpg.jpg
tell me that's not 2 rows of rusty allen polepieces!


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 16, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I have a Jackson Dinky with a Floyd in, and I loved it for some time. Doing all the Dime squeals, and flutter effects where fun. But restringing and tuning the damned thing is ridiculous and not worth it. And you can't change tunings whenever, like you can with a Fixed Bridge. So I try and stay away from Floyd Rose equipped guitars. They also don't feel as solid as Fixed Bridge guitars do, I feel like if I can dig harder with a Fixed Bridge than with a Floating Tremelo. Just my opinion though.


 
it's obvious from what you said you haven't had enough experience with one. Obviously you've not much experience with a real Original Floyd Rose tremolo. if you know what you're doing and the actual technical and physical way the bridge works it's really not that complicated at all, it takes maybe 5-10 extra minutes. i play in drop tunings all the time with my ESP M-II, i change strings monthly at least, no probs ever. with it set up right and a good guitar you really have nothing to worry about. as far as solidity goes, i could gig three days and beat the fuck out the M-II will stay in tune longer than any hardtail competitor and still ask for more. there is no bridge better than an Original Floyd Rose IMO, with the added things/fun! you can do the added 5-10 minutes of work seems like NO CHORE AT ALL!!!!!

Floyd Rose =  IMO 

LOW PRICE RIP OFFS ARE A BITCH THOUGH! BUY ONCE CRY ONCE!!!!



BlackMetalSins said:


> Yeah, ever since Dime's death, people (Mostly Dean) have been using his name for sales, they make a shit guitar and put Dime's name on it, and people will buy it. I'm getting ashamed to say that Dimebag was the one who made me pick up a guitar, because of all the Dime stuff on the market. It's a shame they are using his death as a gain like this.


 
+10000000

when i met Darrel i was too young to really get to know him but i'm sure he'd be disappointed, though i am glad of all the tribute stuff...seemed no one gave a damn about Quothorn from Bathory or Chuck from Death...seems it takes violence once more to wake the world


----------



## Sebastian (May 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> whats with you guys getting dimebag sigs with out floyd?  i used to own a dimeslime 333, it was a pretty bad ass guitar



Well... the main reason is.. because they are cheap

But a floyd would really add so much more awesomness


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 16, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> it's obvious from what you said you haven't had enough experience with one. Obviously you've not much experience with a real Original Floyd Rose tremolo. if you know what you're doing and the actual technical and physical way the bridge works it's really not that complicated at all, it takes maybe 5-10 extra minutes. i play in drop tunings all the time with my ESP M-II, i change strings monthly at least, no probs ever. with it set up right and a good guitar you really have nothing to worry about. as far as solidity goes, i could gig three days and beat the fuck out the M-II will stay in tune longer than any hardtail competitor and still ask for more. there is no bridge better than an Original Floyd Rose IMO, with the added things/fun! you can do the added 5-10 minutes of work seems like NO CHORE AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> Floyd Rose =  IMO
> 
> LOW PRICE RIP OFFS ARE A BITCH THOUGH! BUY ONCE CRY ONCE!!!!



I have experience with them, and I have the one in my Jackson set up the proper way. I just don't like the feel when you palm mute, it feels like you aren't getting a hard hit, it might be because my string gauge isn't as thick as I'm use to, I use 9's to 50's on all my other guitars, and my Jackson thats Floyded has 9's to 46. Maybe I should put 9's to 50's on the Floyd and see if that helps the feel. But, re stringing it isn't as bad as I make it out to be I just hate snipping the ball ends off, and tunning it can be a pain, probably cause I don't know how to tune a Floyd the proper way. There are a lot of advantages though, sweeping and soloing feel easier on a Floyd guitar, but playing Decapitated style riffing, it just feels weak. But with the hard-tail it feels more natural and easier to dig hard and get a heavy/steady feel. The 7 string I want to buy will most likely have a Floyd since most old Ibanez 7's like the RG7620 have Floyd's, and I think the Fixed bridge Ibanez has is kinda lame. Perhaps I should try out the bigger gauge that I'm use to, and see if that helps. 




> +10000000
> 
> when i met Darrel i was too young to really get to know him but i'm sure he'd be disappointed, though i am glad of all the tribute stuff...seemed no one gave a damn about Quothorn from Bathory or Chuck from Death...seems it takes violence once more to wake the world



Unfortunately, I never got a chance to meet him, when he died I was only 11, and I was just getting into Slayer, and Pantera type of music. But once I started to play guitar, I started to realize what a great player he was. It's a shame it took his life to have people realize him as a great player. He got more famous after he died it seems. 

Bathory and Death for the win!


----------



## neon_black88 (May 16, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> He got more famous after he died it seems.



No shit . I was waiting for damage plan to come and play so I could see him, never got that chance though 

And about the floyd stuff, most of the problems you were mentioning would just be something with your tequnique that you could fix pretty easily. I prefer fixed bridge too for tuning flexabilty, but a floyd for its capability. I like them equally for playing comfort. I HATE the floyd for tuning and restringing though, im just terrible at it, but I just need more practice I guess.

Some people seem to knock on dimebags playing a bit now, which I don't get. He had pretty fucking good chops (does he shit all over kirk hammet or what?), a unique tone, massive groove 



> I just don't like the feel when you palm mute, it feels like you aren't getting a hard hit,



I get this on some guitars, but its more likely to do with the strings, pickups or wood the guitar is made out of. I've played a few floyds that were really lacking punch for rhythm, but I've played others that were doing it awsomely.


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 16, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> No shit . I was waiting for damage plan to come and play so I could see him, never got that chance though
> 
> And about the floyd stuff, most of the problems you were mentioning would just be something with your tequnique that you could fix pretty easily. I prefer fixed bridge too for tuning flexabilty, but a floyd for its capability. I like them equally for playing comfort. I HATE the floyd for tuning and restringing though, im just terrible at it, but I just need more practice I guess.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to put thicker strings on it, Un-block it, intonate it, and see if it feels any different. I'm hoping when I get an Ibanez 7 with a trem, it wont feel like my Jackson. The pickups may be causing some of the problems too on the Jackson, there crappy EMG HZ's that are old. I need to get some Blackouts. 

My friend was going to the Damageplan show that Dime was shot at, but he didn't go. He still has the ticket some where in his apartment. 

A lot of people are bashing on Dime lately, I think it's mostly cause he's getting so much publicity now that Dean has his name on almost everything. He was great none the less, one of my main influences in the beginning.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 18, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I own a Washburn Dime 332 guitar (I was told they are limited when I bought it, not sure if that is true). I dislike Washburn, I've never played a Washburn that I liked, they feel cheap in my opinion. But this Dime guitar plays amazing, and sounds brutal and heavy. This is the only Washburn that I have ever liked, and felt comfortable in my hands. I use to be a huge Dimebag Darrell fan before I heard of Jeff Loomis, Chris Broderick, Steve Vai etc etc (I still love Dimebag though). This guitar has been through HELL, I have ripped out the jack input, I have dropped it out of the back of trucks and stages, I have broke the bridge, the straplocks have ripped out, and every edge of the guitar has had the paint chipped off, and a lot more. I recently sanded the neck down a bit (I do that to all my guitars) and put a Dimebucker in (Amazing pickup in my opinion, I just wish I had a Bill Lawrence XL500). I want to get the neck pickup that Dime used, but I can't find out which pickup he used in the neck. I heard he used the Seymour Duncan SH-1, but never had it confirmed. Does anyone know which pickup he used in the neck position?
> 
> Here's some pictures of the guitar



He used a Dimarzio in the neck - dude why didn't you just buy the version of this with the Trem? I love these guitars =]


----------



## msherman (May 19, 2008)

Maybe I can shed some light on the subject.
The Dimebolt was a finish that Dime wanted badly.
The issue I was faced with was either finding a decal of the lightning bolt, or airbrush the bolt on the guitars.

The guys we had in the booth at the time were not airbrush friendly.
So the first production prototypes had a decal for the lightning bolt. Dime thought it looked funky, so I wound up having to airbrush the first run of Dimebolts myself.

This became very time consuming, so we dropped it from the USA line.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 19, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> He used a Dimarzio in the neck - dude why didn't you just buy the version of this with the Trem? I love these guitars =]



Because he didn't want a trem


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 19, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Because he didn't want a trem



And if I did want the trem one, they didn't have any of them in stock, and I would have had to wait awhile to get it, and I was so impatient cause the finish was so beautiful. Plus the trem version was almost an extra $300 more.


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 19, 2008)

BlackMetalSins said:


> I have experience with them, and I have the one in my Jackson set up the proper way. I just don't like the feel when you palm mute, it feels like you aren't getting a hard hit, it might be because my string gauge isn't as thick as I'm use to, I use 9's to 50's on all my other guitars, and my Jackson thats Floyded has 9's to 46. Maybe I should put 9's to 50's on the Floyd and see if that helps the feel. But, re stringing it isn't as bad as I make it out to be I just hate snipping the ball ends off, and tunning it can be a pain, probably cause I don't know how to tune a Floyd the proper way. There are a lot of advantages though, sweeping and soloing feel easier on a Floyd guitar, but playing Decapitated style riffing, it just feels weak. But with the hard-tail it feels more natural and easier to dig hard and get a heavy/steady feel. The 7 string I want to buy will most likely have a Floyd since most old Ibanez 7's like the RG7620 have Floyd's, and I think the Fixed bridge Ibanez has is kinda lame. Perhaps I should try out the bigger gauge that I'm use to, and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dude, 9's are great but not for floyds IMO, try playing with 11's!!!! i used to play with 11's but went back down to 10's, which are best for me, with 11's i feel like i'm playing a goddamn bass. i get some serious ball smashing palm muting out the floyd on my ESP M-II, but I'm the ESP whore on the forum so, yeah. i've been playing with floyds so long just playing without one seems alien.

if you're looking for a 7 i have an RG1527 4 sale 4 500 bucks that i'm desperate to sell, and it's floyd thingy is designed so you don't have to snip off the balls on the strings and shit. i'm just so damn used to original floyds i hate the damn thing. lol

there's no reason to hate on darrel, hate on the corporate mongles that try to juice out every dollar they can from his death. thats the fucked up part. he'd be ashamed if he saw whats going on now. DImebag this and dimebag that. i wonder what would happen if he stuck to the name Diamond Darrel???


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 20, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Because he didn't want a trem



Its a dime! you've gotta have one

Nah I get you, but the trem version is a lot better...


----------



## BlackMetalSins (May 20, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> dude, 9's are great but not for floyds IMO, try playing with 11's!!!! i used to play with 11's but went back down to 10's, which are best for me, with 11's i feel like i'm playing a goddamn bass. i get some serious ball smashing palm muting out the floyd on my ESP M-II, but I'm the ESP whore on the forum so, yeah. i've been playing with floyds so long just playing without one seems alien.
> 
> if you're looking for a 7 i have an RG1527 4 sale 4 500 bucks that i'm desperate to sell, and it's floyd thingy is designed so you don't have to snip off the balls on the strings and shit. i'm just so damn used to original floyds i hate the damn thing. lol
> 
> there's no reason to hate on darrel, hate on the corporate mongles that try to juice out every dollar they can from his death. thats the fucked up part. he'd be ashamed if he saw whats going on now. DImebag this and dimebag that. i wonder what would happen if he stuck to the name Diamond Darrel???



I'll have to try out 11's. I've been using DR 9's to 46 on my Jackson, cause I'm not to fond of the higher strings being thick. 

I would look into your RG1527, I've thought about getting one, but I have no cash. As to why I haven't been trying to get a hold of a RG7620 on the forum just yet.

I'm not hating on Darrell, I just hate on Dean and Rita Ford for making his death a business sale. It's sad to see his name put to shame, their putting his name on the most crappiest guitars that I have ever played on. I don't think it would matter if he stuck to the name Diamond Darrell, they'd still put his name on everything.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2008)

thats awesome that it survived so many falls :|


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 22, 2008)

Diamond Darrel is so much funnier than Dimebag

i'd rather Dimebag though in the longrun, but yes i agree 100 percent


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> Maybe I can shed some light on the subject.
> The Dimebolt was a finish that Dime wanted badly.
> The issue I was faced with was either finding a decal of the lightning bolt, or airbrush the bolt on the guitars.
> 
> ...



i knew it was a matter of time before you popped up and broke your silence on the matter. i can't be the only one who knew about you and dime.


----------



## Elninobrown (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Mattnh79 (Nov 28, 2009)

i've always wondered, what is that stuff u put behing the nut??


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 28, 2009)

Mattnh79 said:


> i've always wondered, what is that stuff u put behing the nut??



what stuff?? I don´t get it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 28, 2009)

Mattnh79 said:


> i've always wondered, what is that stuff u put behind the nut??




foam, 
it helps deaden the unwanted vibration/noise/feedback


----------



## BlackMetalSins (Nov 29, 2009)

Someone resurrected my old thread back when I was a little 6 stringer. 

I actually forgot I had this guitar, it's been sitting in it's guitar case in my closet ever since I got my first 7 string.


----------

